# Who has the best call-sign? Who has the best Avatar?



## tleilaxu

I vote for me for call-sign and sir osis for avatar


----------



## Ravellion

Rav is a better callsign, because it is easier to type (all left handed, only three letters). I can drink soda while logging in. Not that I ever do, but I have the choice. So there.

Rav


----------



## alsih2o

callsign is a tough call. but i have the best avatar


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *callsign is a tough call. but i have the best avatar  *




Until PC decides to change that


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade

I submit myself for the best Avatar.  I mean really, who doesn't like a dancing banana. . it's a banana that fricking dances! Sheesh.
  Call sign, I'm not sure if he's still around but Carpe DM was always catchy.


----------



## Magic Rub

Look into my avatar...


~Magic rub has the best avatar~


----------



## Horacio

Sorry, but my avatar is better than any of yours...


----------



## Knight Otu

My avatar has to be the worst! 

(In image quality, that is.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> sir osis for avatar




Obviously some people have impecable taste!


----------



## Darkness

Mine is best. Thanks again, Sir Osis!


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Mine is best. Thanks again, Sir Osis!  *




Where does he get those wonderful picture?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> Where does he get those wonderful picture?




I got them here:http://www.freeavatars.net/ , and Darkness and Horacio kindly resized them.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Where does he get those wonderful picture? *



Hmm... You could look for his post with a couple pics, in the Hivemind thread around page 10+ and check the URL of the pics...


----------



## Darkness

No fair beating me to the post and also giving a more direct answer!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> No fair beating me to the post and also giving a more direct answer!




You are correct, it wasn't fair!


----------



## Terraism

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are correct, it wasn't fair! *



Happened, though.


----------



## Horacio

Guys, we are becoming this in a Hivemind thread...


----------



## Jeremy

All our threads are belong to you?


----------



## Dinkeldog

Obviously Morrus and Eric have the best callsigns.


----------



## HellHound

Sir Osis' avatar.

We know it is ALL about the beer!

<---- Beer


----------



## Liquide

Well raise with my own eye as an avatar, I hope you like it (it has been in my sig for a while but now when avatars are back it is where it truly belongs).

And yes, I do keep an eye on you guys.


----------



## Mark

This one caught my eye today...


----------



## Grim

I like piratecats, becaues every once in a while it winks at you. It scared me the first time I noticed, but after that it was just cool.


----------



## Quickbeam

PC's winking avatar is pretty cool, but I vote for my fiery evil clown (which has just made its triumphant return yesterday) as the best overall.  I mean, what's more captivatingly horrible and terrifying than an evil clown?


----------



## LrdApoc

A demonic Balrog.. but I'm just biased


----------



## Welverin

*I win for best avatar!*

A psychopathic mini-lop. He’s from Sluggy people, I can’t lose!

Oh yeah, Sir Osis wins for best call sign.


----------



## randomling

Sir Osis has the coolest callsign.

I like *my* avatar. But Tallarn's is better!

-Wombat Girl


----------



## Morrus

I have the coolest avatar ever!  This is a counter by Fiery Dragon Productions, and is part of their Modern counter set.  It's called "Morrus" and was drawn by Claudio Pozas from pictures of me.

Also, check out PC's new avatar, which is a counter called "Hacker Kulp".


----------



## Dagger75

I like the one I found. I vote for me cause no buddy else will.


----------



## LightPhoenix

I vote that I have the best avatar.  I'm not sure about callsign though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just wanted to add my avatar to the possibilities!


----------



## Dragongirl

Sniffle, no one likes my avatar . .  .


----------



## Dragongirl

Maybe you can't see it well.

:: halo ::


----------



## Holy Bovine

<-------  Angry Cow.


What more do you need?


----------



## tleilaxu

tleilaxu gives dragongirl positive reinforcement

Yes, you do indeed got it goin on. Happy?


----------



## Acmite

Mine is best!

It's a beholder.

A beholder farmer.

With a hat.

C'mon!


Ah, who are we kidding.  Dragongirl has already posted to this thread.  It's a fait accomplit that she's got it in the bag.

Best handle?  "Carpe DM".

Or "Mark".


----------



## Mark

Acmite said:
			
		

> *Best handle?  "Carpe DM".
> 
> Or "Mark".
> 
> *




Your sense of irony is refreshing...


----------



## Acmite

Well, thank you sir!


----------



## Morrus

Sorry, but my avatar is still the best.


----------



## LrdApoc

Okay, I have to admit the counters look really cool.. it was great of Claudio to do them.


----------



## Acmite

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Sorry, but my avatar is still the best.  *




Geez, you don't even have a hat!


----------



## Acmite

*If Dragongirl can do it.....*

Here's my Avatar is full-sized hatty goodness  (It's by Andy Hopp and he won a contest that was announced on Eric's site waaaayyyy back when):


----------



## LrdApoc

I like yours as well Dragongirl.


----------



## Darkness

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Sniffle, no one likes my avatar . .  . *



Nah, we like it; it's just that we're all selfish bastards with chronically short attention spans, is all...


----------



## Liquide

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Sniffle, no one likes my avatar . .  . *




Oh man I know that I'll have to eat this up later.

But I do like your avatar a lot, to see an attractive women is good to actually see the attractive women you have debated with a lot the last couple of months is even better. Your avatar shows who you are, which adds greater personality to your posts.

Oh, and they aren't nude  [internal joke]


----------



## jgbrowning

maybe i'll win for "simplist avatar"  

joe b.


----------



## jdavis

How about one that took hours to find and then for some reason didn't want to let me change the size of and I had to download a picture editor and..........yea I need a life.


----------



## Dagger75

Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Geez, you don't even have a hat!   *




 My avatar moves and is a beholder. Moving avatars are inheritantly better than just pictures.

 But my beholder beats a dancing banana any day.


----------



## Inez Hull

[smacks forehead]

I only just twigged to your callsign Sir Osis. I feel doubly stupid, as I work in a rehab.


----------



## Airwolf

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Sniffle, no one likes my avatar . .  . *




Look what you all did, you went and made her cry!!  Bad, bad posters!

Okay, DG your avatar is the best.

(Whispers behind DG's back.  I kind of like Dagger75's.)

I like Wandering Monster for call sign.


----------



## incognito

I like CarpeDM as a call sign,

I like Darknesses Title: The Hand and Eye of PirateCat

I've yet to see an avatar that's wowed me...err...Sorry Dragon Girl, beauty is not always originality. Maybe if you had small, wriggly green tentacles and leathery wings...


----------



## Liquide

Meddled with darkness avatar a bit (made it transparent)


----------



## Psion

My classic Githyanki does rock, but Dragongirl has me beat.

<--- (Sucker for a pretty face...)


----------



## incognito

Mine is less than original too.

Meet the true terror of the wet erase gaming map - KOBY the Cthulhu-esqe italian greyhound!


----------



## incognito

took down image - cause...I dunno...just took it down


----------



## jdavis

My 7 year old daughter was looking at my avatar picture and asked if he had a problem with people eating out of his head. 

Warning: Fryloc's head is not for human consumption, please remove your hands from the fries.


----------



## EvilMountainDew

Hrmmm, Although I see people with neato Avatars... I like mine!!!  CarpeDM is by far the best callsign and my avatar is bestest and Im humble 2.    Eye's seem to be a trend.   but I dont have a hat


----------



## Acmite

MDaddict said:
			
		

> * but I dont have a hat *




See?  That's what I'm talking about!  It's all about the hats!

Ahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## Samnell

Just posting to test my avatar, which of course is the finest achievement in all human history.


----------



## Ashwyn

I like Dragongirl's avatar the best. I would have said something earlier, but I didn't see this thread. I don't come to Meta often. And besides, me(being someone she doesn't know) saying her avatar is best, might seem a little creepy. Or is this just my emotional baggage talking?


----------



## incognito

Ashy: Just your baggage.  DG's avatar was originally a picture of her ego, but it couldn't be scaled down to 64 x 64 pixels

   (juuuuuuust kidding DG - Whoa!  Easy with that axe!)


----------



## Ravellion

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *but I dont have a hat *



Hah! I have a HELMET! Mwuhahahaha! And a trophy with my name on it.

Rav


----------



## EvilMountainDew

must....have...trophy....with...name ....on it


----------



## garyh

I've got a helmet.  And a sword.  And a shield.

All fear the Prince of Midenhall!!


----------



## Dreaddisease

Dragongirls looks good, but it is all soft and fuzzy, like a soft and fuzzy Gorgon.  

Um.  I think avatars should be reflexion on something about you.  A dragon in a chainmail bikini or something would be cool.  

I'm biased so I go with John Crichton's Avatar.  Silent Bob is cool.


----------



## Sixchan

I say Gnomeworks has the best Avatar.  Its just SO cute!


----------



## seasong

Just added my avatar, at long last, after debating so long about what to put in it .

I like avatars that show the person's face best - it helps me see the person in my mind's eye when I'm reading their posts. Kind of like, once I've heard someone's voice, I read their posts in that voice.

As clever as the other stuff is, I prefer a community of friend's faces to even the most clever masquerade ball.

With that said, Dragongirl's is good, but I really like Buttercup's pic of her caught in the middle of a laugh, and arwink's little black hat is just too cute for words.


----------



## Sixchan

I don't like people having their own pictures as avatars.  They're always uglier than I imagine.  j/k

It actually doesn't bother me what's in someone's avatar.  I still picture the avatar as the person, which is why I hate those threads with pictures of posters in them.  For instance, I've seen Liquide's picture, but I still picture him as a green eye.


----------



## arwink

seasong said:
			
		

> *With that said, Dragongirl's is good, but I really like Buttercup's pic of her caught in the middle of a laugh, and arwink's little black hat is just too cute for words. *




-sigh-

so much for the subtle aura of well-dressed menace I was going for 

Fortunately, I no longer own the hat.  The Feather boa, on the other hand, still hangs proudly over my living room couch.


----------



## randomling

I like arwink's hat too!

I want a hat for my avatar, but it's tricky to find a picture of a wombat wearing a hat.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> *I like arwink's hat too!
> 
> I want a hat for my avatar, but it's tricky to find a picture of a wombat wearing a hat. *




Maybe a purple hat?


----------



## randomling

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe a purple hat? *




That's a good idea.


----------



## seasong

randomling, here's my first shot at giving you a hat.


----------



## seasong

And something a little less festive.


----------



## seasong

And one more.

(No hard feelings if you don't like these - they're the only hats I could find that fit easily)


----------



## Liquide

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I don't like people having their own pictures as avatars.  They're always uglier than I imagine.  j/k
> 
> It actually doesn't bother me what's in someone's avatar.  I still picture the avatar as the person, which is why I hate those threads with pictures of posters in them.  For instance, I've seen Liquide's picture, but I still picture him as a green eye. *




Actually it is my eye though  , just in a really cool enviroment (odd lightning) and then sharpened up in Pshop.


----------



## randomling

Seasong -- I LOVE the hats! Thank you!! 

Now, just a minute while I go edit my avatar...


----------



## alsih2o

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> -sigh-
> 
> so much for the subtle aura of well-dressed menace I was going for
> 
> Fortunately, I no longer own the hat.  The Feather boa, on the other hand, still hangs proudly over my living room couch. *




 i was so amazed to find that your avatar was you. i thought it was an extra from one of the mad max movies.

 no offense intended, i assure.


----------



## arwink

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i was so amazed to find that your avatar was you. i thought it was an extra from one of the mad max movies.
> 
> no offense intended, i assure. *




None taken.  I lived with a house full of goths about the time this was taken, and it had a bit of an impact on my personal style 

I'm much more sedate normally, but that's the only photo I have in electronic form...


----------



## Nail

*Re:  Who has the best Avatar?*

......(wipes silly grin off face).....uhhh, Dragongirl does?  

I've always liked mine at th' end of a message.  That way it's the last thing a person sees after reading my drivel....err, message.  When the avatar is up at th' top, it's easy to miss.

All except DG's, of course.  And that dancing banana...you know,...what's his name?


----------



## Nail

Speaking of drivel: I'm thinking of becoming a "community supporter", and th' only thing stopping that $25 from flying out of my wallet is that I'm undecided on a clever bit to replace "community supporter".  You know => like *alsih2o* or *Crothian* or even *Darkness*.  

Any ideas?  I'm kinda stuck on: "If I had a hammer....."


----------



## Welverin

Nail said:
			
		

> *Speaking of drivel: I'm thinking of becoming a "community supporter", and th' only thing stopping that $25 from flying out of my wallet is that I'm undecided on a clever bit to replace "community supporter".  You know => like alsih2o or Crothian or even Darkness.
> 
> Any ideas?  I'm kinda stuck on: "If I had a hammer....." *




Well that's good, but if you want one like alsih2o or garyh you'll have to become a CS and then make fun of piratecat until he changes it for you.


----------



## Dragongirl

I nominate my new avatar, though the 5k limit really almost ruins it.


----------



## alsih2o

Nail said:
			
		

> *Speaking of drivel: I'm thinking of becoming a "community supporter", and th' only thing stopping that $25 from flying out of my wallet is that I'm undecided on a clever bit to replace "community supporter".  You know => like alsih2o or Crothian or even Darkness.
> 
> Any ideas?  I'm kinda stuck on: "If I had a hammer....." *




 i would go with "the noun, not the verb"


----------



## garyh

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well that's good, but if you want one like alsih2o or garyh you'll have to become a CS and then make fun of piratecat until he changes it for you. *


----------



## seasong

randomling said:
			
		

> Seasong -- I LOVE the hats! Thank you!!



I'm glad you liked it. I was rather fond of the one you selected, so I'm doubly pleased .


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I of course, have the best avatar and call sign... now admit that domo-kun is civilization or shall beat all of you senseless with my sweet cardboard tube.


----------



## randomling

seasong said:
			
		

> *I'm glad you liked it. I was rather fond of the one you selected, so I'm doubly pleased . *




It's cute!

I love it that you can just mention, as an aside, that you'd quite like a hat for your wombat, and suddenly your wombat has a hat! Everyone is so nice here! 

_feeling the love_


----------



## Dragongirl

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I of course, have the best avatar and call sign... now admit that domo-kun is civilization or shall beat all of you senseless with my sweet cardboard tube. *



What pray tell is "domo-kun"?


----------



## seasong

randomling said:
			
		

> I love it that you can just mention, as an aside, that you'd quite like a hat for your wombat, and suddenly your wombat has a hat!



I have to say, I had a moment where I felt like I was Through the Looking Glass when I read this .


----------



## Welverin

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I of course, have the best avatar and call sign... now admit that domo-kun is civilization or shall beat all of you senseless with my sweet cardboard tube. *




*The tube is civilization! The tube is civilization!*


----------



## Nail

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> What pray tell is "domo-kun"? *



Question seconded.


----------



## Nail

Welverin said:
			
		

> *...... if you want one like alsih2o or garyh you'll have to become a CS and then make fun of piratecat until he changes it for you. *



I'm chiding away, but to no affect.  He must have DR 30 ribbing/silver tongue.

Clay Gollum is such a good one......


----------



## SpikeyFreak

No metion of my call sign?

--Sad Spikey


----------



## SpikeyFreak

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *beats a dancing banana*




Hehe.  He.  Hehehehe.  He he.  He hehe.

--Beavis Spikey


----------



## incognito

> _originally posted by dragon girl_
> I nominate my new avatar, though the 5k limit really almost ruins it.




I second that emotion.  It was original, and caught my eye as soon as I saw it.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I say Gnomeworks has the best Avatar.  Its just SO cute! *




I must say that I am surprised to hear someone mention my avatar.

Heck, I am surprised to see my name mentioned outside of the IC forum... Morrus knows that I've posted outside of the IC forum only a few times in the last month or two.

Thanks for the compliment, btw, Sixchan.


----------



## SmokestackJones

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *I vote for me for call-sign and sir osis for avatar *




Hey there,

Uh, no, that would be mine. *Callsign:* Unique.  *Avatar:*  Colorful, an original and it's _me!_ 

Heck, even my _sig_ Whips the Lama's Ass (with apologies to Winamp and Kuzco, of course). 

*-Smokestack Jones*
_Maker of the Sampo!_


----------



## alsih2o

"You got a battle? He'll solve it.
Check out the book while the DM resolves it.

Dice dice baby..."

 isn't there something in the faq that strictly forbids all vanilla ice references? or is that just my wishful thinking?


 welcome t the boards smokestackjones. now cut it out.


----------



## GnomeWorks

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *isn't there something in the faq that strictly forbids all vanilla ice references? or is that just my wishful thinking?*




I've been here for quite some time, and I've never seen any such thing in the FAQ... so it must just be your imagination...


----------



## SmokestackJones

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * welcome t the boards smokestackjones. now cut it out. *




Hey alish2o,

Sure.  Hold still...  

*-Smokestack Jones*
_Maker of the Sampo!_


----------



## Kilmore

I un-nominate my callsign and avatar from this contest.  Even though they're both simple and workmanlike, nobody has the right to be as proud of them as I do!

So there.


----------



## d12

I nominate both of mine for being the most literal.

I can't believe I've been posting here for two years and only figured out how to put up an avatar tonight.  That's a history major for you.


----------

